# Alabama to TX recommendations



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a couple ramps right off I10 in Alabama, but hunting those spots on your own is a pretty big gamble, and it's definitely not sight fishing. Mississippi has good water near the interstate as well, but I can't help with ramps or exact fishing spots there.


----------



## mungerdog (May 15, 2010)

> I just purchased a 2008 16' Gordon Waterman and will pick it up in Venice Fl the end of Jan. I would like to fish the Gulf Coast while taking the boat to it's new home in TX. Anyone that can make ramp location recommendations along the way:  AL, MS, and East TX would really be appreciated. I really want to hit the water in each state. I have time to take time.
> 
> Thank you
> TX YANKEE


Louisiana, just saying.


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

MS, west side of the Pascagoula river, there's a launch called Toucies (sp) - I haven't been there in years. But there is a lot of marsh and plenty of cuts in shallow water all over the place. Short boat ride and decent redfishing. 

Good luck


----------



## flounda (Aug 21, 2014)

In ms, take wool market exit off of I 10 and head south. You will turn left toward Parker creek at first curve. There is a sign there for a campground mobile home park. Go down that road to boat launch which will put you in Parker creek, which flows into Biloxi back bay. Good fishing around there but be careful. Launch and water can get pretty shallow.


----------

